# da naso



## Juhana

"Quí sono tutti da naso!" lamenta una persona all'ospedale.

Che vuol dire l'espressione "essere da naso" ?


----------



## Blackman

In generale, da naso indica una situazione che va valutata al momento, per la quale non si ha un'esperienza precedente o un manuale da consultare. Richiede una valutazione seduta stante, al momento.


----------



## Chiusella_Blues

Credo si tratti di una citazione tratta da un vecchio tormentone o sketch comico nel quale "da naso" era utlizzato come storpiatura (appunto comica) di "masochisti"... lo cita spesso mio padre (classe '48) ma non saprei da quale repertorio derivi, forse da Walter Chiari...


----------



## furs

#1, tu intendi 'a naso', non 'da naso', credo.


----------



## Juhana

No, non intendo 'a naso' ma 'da naso'. Ho letto questa frase in qualche libro. "Quí sono tutti da naso." Io lo capivo nel senso "Quí sono tutti stupidi, le persone quì non mi piacciono. x--------x

Non lo so se la mia idea è giusta o no, forse no...


----------



## Blackman

Mi e' venuto il dubbio anche a me, ma ci penso e ci ripenso e mi pare che sia la stessa cosa in contesti differenti. Attendo delucidazioni.


----------



## Juhana

Ho trovato un altra frase dove si usa questa espressione:

Dal romanzo "Ragazzi di vita" di Pasolini:

"Al Riccetto gli rodeva quell´affare tra Amerigo e il Caciotta, che gli pareva da naso."

Si capisce l´idea: il Riccetto non si fidava dell´affare. Ma qualcuno puo spiegare da dove viene l'espressione "da naso"?


----------



## Necsus

Quella a cui si riferiva Chiusella è una battuta del personaggio interpretato da Nino Manfredi in 'Straziami ma di baci saziami', film di Risi del '68 (anche su Youtube):

Tiffin - Come si chiama un uomo che, nell'intimità, mena alla moglie?
Manfredi - Ehm… nervoso?
Tiffin - Macché nervoso! È un vizio, una perversità!
Manfredi - Ma allora è uno *da naso*! Un nasochista!

'Da naso' poi sembra voler dire 'che ha fiuto' in romano, ma a me francamente non è mai capitato di sentirlo.
Paolini comunque l'ha usato più di una volta, e ho trovato questa descrizione:
E però: i loro pomeriggi li trascorrevano nelle “bische”, i bar biliardo frequentati dagli invecchiati regazzi de bborgata - i Concezio, Antero, Pallante de vita, gli Arfredo, Righetto, Papabbraschi *da naso* o d’a’’a lègge (frase che si accompagnava poggiando il solo polpastrello del pollice della mano destra - chiusa a pugno - su una guancia, strisciando verso il basso: cfr. Scintillone ne 'La notte brava').


----------



## Sesto

Mio padre (classe 1923, romano) associava "da naso" a "loffio": "Un tipo da naso, un po' loffio" in senso spregiativo ma intendendo una persona subdola, furba e da evitare.


----------



## longplay

Sesto said:


> Mio padre (classe 1923, romano) associava "da naso" a "loffio": "Un tipo da naso, un po' loffio" in senso spregiativo ma intendendo una persona subdola, furba e da evitare.



credo che sesto abbia ragione:mia madre usava "da naso" per persone dalle quali guardarsi o con le quali "stare in guardia",
appunto perché subdole.


----------



## violadaprile

Nella gestualità, un mezzo sorriso, uno sguardo allusivo e un picchiettare col dito al lato del naso significano "è un furbone, fai attenzione"
Si dice anche "È uno che usma le situazioni" e un bel napoletano "Aumma aumma" 
Quindi voto per questa interpretazione, pur non avendo mai sentito usare l'espressione nel linguaggio ordinario.


----------



## luway

violadaprile said:


> ....Si dice anche "È uno che usma le situazioni"....



Ciao Viola 

Dove si dice 'usmare' e cosa significa esattamente questa frase?


----------



## Necsus

C'è una discussione, sull'argomento: 'usmare'.


----------



## longplay

per quanto ne so,usma' dovrebbe essere dialetto lombardo = annusare.A Roma si direbbe "uno che snasa le situazioni"cioè avverte la "piega" presa da una situazione.Uno
che snasa è però anche uno "snoopy",un ficcanaso sgradito e magari molesto (visto dagli altri è uno dei tanti tipi "da naso" da cui guardarsi).Ammazza...! Mi sembra di aver
scritto una "tesina".Ciao a tutti.


----------



## violadaprile

Non è dialetto lombardo, forse può essere linguaggio di strada ma non dialetto.
Il senso è sempre quello di capire le situazioni dall'"orma olfattiva", come i cani, e di seguirla, cioè approfittarne, oppure non lasciarsi imbrogliare.
(ciao Lu)


----------



## longplay

violadaprile said:


> Non è dialetto lombardo, forse può essere linguaggio di strada ma non dialetto.
> Il senso è sempre quello di capire le situazioni dall'"orma olfattiva", come i cani, e di seguirla, cioè approfittarne, oppure non lasciarsi imbrogliare.
> (ciao Lu)


Mi spiace, ma io ricordo di aver trovato "usmare" consultando una sorta di dizionario dialettale lombardo-italiano.Posso sentire un mio amico che vive a Milano da oltre 35 anni.
E se poi questa forma non è tanto usata a Milano,ma è piuttosto di altre prov.?Who really knows?Suerte !e..riflettendo...anche "da naso" non mi sembra dialettale,ma
piuttosto da strada (vedi precedenti citazioni di Pasolini).Com. grazie.


----------



## violadaprile

Sì, anche la mia mamma lo usava, avendo vissuto a Milano tutta la sua vita e anche quella di svariati antenati.
Ma io non ricordo che lo dicesse quando parlava milanese, solo quando parlava italiano.
E poi per lo più facevano il gesto.


----------



## luway

Grazie a tutti 

Per tornare a 'da naso', leggendo Longplay mi pare di capire allora che ha un significato diverso e riguarda più qualcuno pericoloso o da cui guardarsi che non il fiutare, l'andare a naso, ecc., giusto?


----------



## longplay

Riguarda anche il "fiutare",naturalmente in senso figurato (intuire,percepire,accorgersi):"ha un buon fiuto (si dice anche "naso") per gli affari".Però non rischiamo di andare troppo 
fuori tema:il problema,forse, si può sintetizzare con la frase "ha fiutato che è un tipo da naso"=si è accorto che è una persona con la quale stare in guardia,poco affidabile,un
"marpione".All'origine, il tema della discussione era solo il significato di "da naso" e,quindi,non tiriamo troppo la coperta da tutte le parti,magari andando "a naso",cioè 
tirando a indovinare.////Ciao,luway.


----------



## violadaprile

Guarda che quando si interpreta una lingua spesso si "tira a indovinare". Non tutte le espressioni si trovano sottomano in un vocabolario o nella lingua corrente. O su internet, con un clic.
Certo è un tirare a indovinare, ma non sicuramente lanciando i dadi, bensì usando esperienza, cultura, buone letture.
Per il resto non mi pare che si sia parlato altro che del "da naso" su cui verteva il topic.


----------



## longplay

Ti ringrazio.Topic o subject o quello che vuoi tu,gentilissima violadaprile,ma credo che con un'espressione singola e da strada come "da naso" le necessità"etimologico-
esegetico-interpretative-decifranti il senso profondo" non siano così assolute.Né si può tirarla tanto in lungo con a naso(o no?),per il naso(o no?),da usma (o no?),
aummaumma (o no?),da fiuto (o no?) etc.etc..Quanto all'interpretare,se io chiedessi a qualcuno "come si dice in francese - mi sono rotto - ?" e questi mi rispondesse
"écrasé" o forse "déchiré", il tizio starebbe tirando a indovinare,perché non si dice in nessuno dei due modi,ma esiste un'espressione breve per trasporre il senso.
Spero di essere perdonato e compreso.Thanks.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao longplay e benvenuto al Forum 

Ti prego di evitare lo stile sms e di usare solo la lingua italiana quando scrivi nel forum Solo Italiano. Inoltre usa la formattazione standard per evitare il salto di riga a metà delle frasi e inserire gli spazi a dovere. La leggibilità è fondamentale.
Esempio:


longplay said:


> Mi spiace, ma io ricordo di aver trovato "usmare" consultando una sorta di dizionario dialettale lombardo-italiano. Posso sentire un mio amico che vive a Milano da oltre 35 anni.
> E se poi questa forma non è tanto usata a Milano, ma è piuttosto di altre province?Who really knows? Suerte! E..riflettendo...anche "da naso" non mi sembra dialettale, ma piuttosto da strada (vedi precedenti citazioni di Pasolini).Comunque grazie.





longplay said:


> Riguarda anche il "fiutare",naturalmente in senso figurato (intuire,percepire,accorgersi):"ha un buon fiuto (si dice anche "naso") per gli affari". Però non rischiamo di andare troppo fuori tema: il problema, forse, si può sintetizzare con la frase "ha fiutato che è un tipo da naso"= si è accorto che è una persona con la quale stare in guardia, poco affidabile, un "marpione". All'origine, il tema della discussione era solo il significato di "da naso" e, quindi, non tiriamo troppo la coperta da tutte le parti, magari andando "a naso", cioè tirando a indovinare.////Ciao, luway.





longplay said:


> Ti ringrazio. Topic o subject o quello che vuoi tu, gentilissima violadaprile, ma credo che con un'espressione singola e da strada come "da naso" le necessità"etimologico-esegetico-interpretative-decifranti il senso profondo" non siano così assolute. Né si può tirarla tanto in lungo con a naso (o no?) ,per il naso(o no?), da usma (o no?),
> aummaumma (o no?), da fiuto (o no?) etc.etc..
> Quanto all'interpretare,se io chiedessi a qualcuno "come si dice in francese - mi sono rotto - ?" e questi mi rispondesse
> "écrasé" o forse "déchiré", il tizio starebbe tirando a indovinare, perché non si dice in nessuno dei due modi, ma esiste un'espressione breve per trasporre il senso.
> Spero di essere perdonato e compreso.Thanks.


Ti capisco e ti perdono (stavolta!), però rileggi la regola 11.

Grazie e buon proseguimento. 

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------

